# SCSI Brenner installieren?



## sh0x (15. September 2005)

Hallo liebe Linuxgemeinde,

ich habe mir einen ZweitPC zusammengebastelt und RedHat 8.0 mit Kernel 2.4.18-14.

Ich habe einen DAWI-SCSI-Controller sowie ein SCSI-CDRom von Plextor und einen SCSI-Brenner von Teac.

Wie bekomme ich das alles zum laufen? Ich bin Neuling und haben nichtmal einen Ansatzpunkt.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## deepthroat (15. September 2005)

Hi.

Erstmal mußt du logischerweise den Controller zum Laufen bringen. Dazu suchst du am besten erstmal im Internet  nach "linux dawi scsi" oder so ähnlich. Das sollte dich dann schon weiterbringen.

Evtl. reicht es auch als root "modprobe tmscsim" einzugeben. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das der richtige Treiber ist.

Wie hießt denn der Controller genau? Du könntest auch mal "lspci" eingeben um da genaueres zu erfahren.


----------



## sh0x (15. September 2005)

Ist ein Dawicontrol DC-974.

Ich finde bei google nichts. Wie kann ich an weiterführende Informationen kommen? Er hat den Controller als AMD 53c974 erkannt beim Neubooten unter Redhat.
Ist Dawi ein Teil von AMD? Oder hat er das falsch erkannt. Weil die 974 stimmt ja.

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## deepthroat (15. September 2005)

Dein DAWI Controller besitzt einen Chip von AMD - schließlich ist AMD ja ein Chip-Hersteller.

"modinfo tmscsim" sagt, dass der Treiber tmscsim für AMD53C974A basierte PCI SCSI Controller geeignet ist. Das wäre also genau das richtige. Ist denn das Modul bereits geladen? ("lsmod | grep tmscsim" eingeben).

Wenn das Modul geladen ist und die Geräte ordentlich angeschlossen sind sollten die Geräte aufgelistet werden wenn man "cdrecord -scanbus" eingibt.


----------



## sh0x (15. September 2005)

Bei dem lsmod-Command kommt folgendes Ausgabe:
tmscsim 36736 0 (autoclean) (unused)
scsi_mod 107176 3 (autoclean) [sr_mod tmscsim sd_mod]

Und die Ausgabe von cdrecord -scanbus ist:
No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.

Ich bin als root eingelogt.

Noch ein paar Ideen worans liegen könnte?


----------



## sh0x (15. September 2005)

yeah 

Ich habe es geschafft. Ich habe den Controller umgesetzt auf einen anderen PCI-Slot und habe einen Jumper für LED und das SCSI-Bios gesetzt. Jetzt läuft es, keine Ahnung wieso.

Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps für mich, wie ich jetzt eine CD brenne unter Red Hat Linux? Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nichtmal, wie ich ein Brennerpaket nachlade. Könnt ihr mir das noch kurz  erklären? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Wenn ihr euch schon gut mit Linux auskennt, wisst ihr ja wie das am Anfang ist


----------



## deepthroat (15. September 2005)

Also ich benutze zurzeit Ubuntu und mit Redhat 8.0 kenn ich mich nicht direkt aus (ist halt auch schon etwas älter).

Grundsätzlich gibt es verschiedene Frontends zum CD brennen. (eigentlich greifen alle Programme auf mkisofs und cdrecord zurück um CDs zu brennen, für DVDs benutze ich growisofs)

Wenn du Gnome benutzt könntest du z.B. gtoaster oder gcombust nehmen. Xcdroast ist auch ziemlich gut.

Benutzt du lieber KDE, dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal k3b anschauen.

Auf http://rpmfind.net kannst du RPMs der Programme für dein Redhat 8.0 System finden. (k3b gibt's anscheinend nicht für Redhat 8.0 weil das System doch schon ein wenig zu alt ist. vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen zumindest auf RH 9 upzugraden bzw. Fedora Core zu installieren - vor allen Dingen wenn du DVDs brennen willst).


----------



## sh0x (15. September 2005)

Wie grade ich auf 9.0 up? Ich hab nur ISDN, das wird doch echt lange dauern, oder?

Dann habe ich noch ein Problem und da du dich gut auskennst, hoffe ich, dass du mir helfen kannst. Ich wollte ein Video gucken und habe mir Videolan für Linux runtergeladen. Das ist ein Package was ich in meinem Homeverzeichnis extrahiert habe und dann habe ich das eingegeben:

rpm -U /vlc/* --nodeps --force

aber irgendwie hat er was mit Paketabhängigkeiten gemeckert. Und jetzt weiß ich nicht obs installiert ist. in dem VLC-Verzeichnis sind ganz viele .rpm-Dateien.

Hast du eine Ahnung?


----------



## deepthroat (15. September 2005)

Also die rpm Optionen --nodeps und --force sind grundsätzlich keine gute Idee, man sollte sie wirklich nur im Notfall verwenden und wenn man weiß was man tut. In der Regel wird das Paket - auch wenn es dann installiert ist - nicht funktionieren! Die Abhängigkeiten sind aus einem sehr guten Grund da, da sollte man sich nicht leichtfertig drüber hinwegsetzen. Die richtige Konsequenz wäre die Abhängigkeiten korrekt aufzulösen. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es aber so, dass das Paket was du runtergeladen nicht auf deinem System installierbar sein wird, weil es zu alt ist.

Dann solltest du nicht versuchen mehrere gleichnamige Pakete gleichzeitig zu installieren, auch das wird nicht funktionieren. (ich weiß nicht warum du etwas ausgepackt hast bevor du installierst - da müßtest du mal genau sagen wie die Datei heißt die du runtergeladen hast)

Du kannst ja mal das folgende Paket für vlc probieren, das ist direkt für RH8 gemacht worden. Allerdings ist es natürlich auch genauso alt wie die Distribution.

Und versuch erstmal das Paket normal zu installieren. Wenn er meckert, dann installier einfach die Pakete die noch fehlen - bis er nichts mehr zu meckern hat.

Ob schon ein vlc Paket installiert ist kannst du mit "rpm -q vlc" herausfinden.

Wenn du dein System upgraden willst, solltest du das nicht über ISDN tun - das würde wirklich ewig dauern. Entweder kannst du dir irgendwo eine CD besorgen (z.B. aus einer Zeitschrift) oder du könntest dir auch eine Ubuntu CD bestellen (kostenlos).


----------

